# motorbiking in UAE



## fpriach

I am about to move from UK to live and work in the UAE and would like to use a motorbike there. 
What are the requirements for residents to use a bike in UAE ?
( Insurance ?, TAX?, MOT?, Helmet ?, Bike Licence ? etc)


----------



## Midlifer

Don't know if this will help but based on everything I have read and heard about drivers you'll need a death wish


----------



## paul64

I'd agree with 'midlifer'...
I've seen the driving standard in Abdab and Dubai and I wouldn't want to ride there.
I ride an R6 in the UK and twist and go scooters in Thailand, but in UAE is a no from me. I think the rules are different, Any accident at all will be your fault!!!
Just my humble opinion.
Hope that helps.




fpriach said:


> I am about to move from UK to live and work in the UAE and would like to use a motorbike there.
> What are the requirements for residents to use a bike in UAE ?
> ( Insurance ?, TAX?, MOT?, Helmet ?, Bike Licence ? etc)


----------



## Deefor

I'd second the previous replies re safety. I've ridden in the UK for years and apart from the odd temptation to hire a Harley for a day in the middle of 'winter' and go riding at around daybreak on a Friday, even the thought of it scares me.

Save your Dirhams for return trips home and have some fun when you're back there.

The drivers have enough problems seeing each other - a biker stands less chance still.

Sorry


----------



## nikkisizer

Hello fpriach,

Forget the bike!

You will understand when you get here :angel:


----------



## escapedtonz

fpriach said:


> I am about to move from UK to live and work in the UAE and would like to use a motorbike there.
> What are the requirements for residents to use a bike in UAE ?
> ( Insurance ?, TAX?, MOT?, Helmet ?, Bike Licence ? etc)


I'd have to agree with people's take on the roads in the UAE.
They are a death trap for bikers. 
Every man, woman, dog and teenager drives as big a 4x4 as will fit in their garage. Probably since fuel is so cheap - talking 20p a litre or thereabouts and everyone drives like a crazy person.
To put it in perspective my mate has lived in Abu over 3 years now and drives a H2 Hummer 6.3ltr hemi V8 just so if they hit someone or they hit him they have a chance of not being injured.

They really are crazy mad roads there. 
No thought about personal safety or speed.
The same mate also has a Gixer thou k5 in Abu but only rides it to the nearby Yas Island Marina circuit for track evenings or nearby drag strip for quarter mile sprints against all manner of supercars.
It's also way too hot to ride a bike during the day - unless you ride in tshirt n shorts......but who's mad enough to do that eh!!!
Riding a bike in UAE in 40deg C heat in a set of leathers n helmet - no thanks


----------



## damian8

check with Abu Dhabi Riders they can provide you with all the information you need https://www.facebook.com/abu.dhabiriders?ref=ts


----------



## escapedtonz

escapedtonz said:


> I'd have to agree with people's take on the roads in the UAE.
> They are a death trap for bikers.
> Every man, woman, dog and teenager drives as big a 4x4 as will fit in their garage. Probably since fuel is so cheap - talking 20p a litre or thereabouts and everyone drives like a crazy person.
> To put it in perspective my mate has lived in Abu over 3 years now and drives a H2 Hummer 6.3ltr hemi V8 just so if they hit someone or they hit him they have a chance of not being injured.
> 
> They really are crazy mad roads there.
> No thought about personal safety or speed.
> The same mate also has a Gixer thou k5 in Abu but only rides it to the nearby Yas Island Marina circuit for track evenings or nearby drag strip for quarter mile sprints against all manner of supercars.
> It's also way too hot to ride a bike during the day - unless you ride in tshirt n shorts......but who's mad enough to do that eh!!!
> Riding a bike in UAE in 40deg C heat in a set of leathers n helmet - no thanks


Correction......... Had an email off my mate in Abu this morning n it's 50deg C!!!
Riding in 30deg C through a UK "summer" was unbearable at times on a sports bike with race helmet and a set of leathers.


----------



## lie2me

It is a bit hot here for leather, so I mesh mesh/hot weather gear. It is a madhouse, I have my zx14 as my only mode of transportation and you really have to ride like everyone is trying to kill you. With that said, this is what I know in no particular order:

Bring your motorcycle license and you can have it translated.
Helmet is the law...get something with Great ventilation/vision or a flip-up.
Dependable shops are hard to find unless you get ahold of the right person(pm me and I can explain whatever you need over the phone.)
Gear is cheaper from home, bring it with you. If you are a XL or above in size, your quest for gear will be neverending. Buy at home and ship it..will likely cost less.
There is a 5% fee on whatever bike you bring from home, there are also other fees that will need to be paid to whoever has arranged your shipping(storage, etc)
Be VERY careful if you plan on buying a used bike, that's all I will add to that one.
Insurance rate is based off of your date of issue on your home drivers license...don't renew before you come over.
Insurance is relatively cheap(I can only compare it to the US.)
New bikes are easily 20% higher than back home...again, I'm comparing the US.
Financing a bike is a painful experience, so I got a loan from the US and paid cash here...it still took 2 months to buy my motorcycle....long story.
As of right now, there are no bikes allowed on Yas Marina circuit. You can do track days in Dubai.
Abu Dhabi is getting a new Ducati dealership in Mussafah industrial area....grand opening is on the 8th, this Saturday. Troy Bayliss will also be there....Sweet!
Qatar motoGP is a quick flight from here too.
Leave the sports cars alone. Everyone who paid $100,000 for their sports car wants to run up on you and prove how fast they are...(like the States too)...just let them go. It's not worth the hassle of losing your bike to impound of losing your Visa. If someone gets hurt while you are racing...you will most likely go to jail and be held accountable.
Traffic cameras are pretty easy to see and coordinate here, but the police also have mobile sites that are used Way more often than I expected.
Get gas early in the morning and split lanes to avoid the heat and traffic.
If you have a loud exhaust...you may want to ship it with a stock exhaust. There is a new law, I'm stock, so I haven't really looked into it. 
Don't play around in traffic, folks are quick to cell you in to the local police station.
Have a backup plan...if you have a fender bender or wreck, your bike will be towed.
There are a few places around for modifying motorcycles, let me know if you need anything and I can point you in the right direction. Powdercoating, Dyno, etc...
Motorcycles are allowed to drag race at Yas Marina.

If you have any more questions, or anyone else, just let me know. 

Regards
Jeff


----------



## escapedtonz

lie2me said:


> It is a bit hot here for leather, so I mesh mesh/hot weather gear. It is a madhouse, I have my zx14 as my only mode of transportation and you really have to ride like everyone is trying to kill you. With that said, this is what I know in no particular order:
> 
> Bring your motorcycle license and you can have it translated.
> Helmet is the law...get something with Great ventilation/vision or a flip-up.
> Dependable shops are hard to find unless you get ahold of the right person(pm me and I can explain whatever you need over the phone.)
> Gear is cheaper from home, bring it with you. If you are a XL or above in size, your quest for gear will be neverending. Buy at home and ship it..will likely cost less.
> There is a 5% fee on whatever bike you bring from home, there are also other fees that will need to be paid to whoever has arranged your shipping(storage, etc)
> Be VERY careful if you plan on buying a used bike, that's all I will add to that one.
> Insurance rate is based off of your date of issue on your home drivers license...don't renew before you come over.
> Insurance is relatively cheap(I can only compare it to the US.)
> New bikes are easily 20% higher than back home...again, I'm comparing the US.
> Financing a bike is a painful experience, so I got a loan from the US and paid cash here...it still took 2 months to buy my motorcycle....long story.
> As of right now, there are no bikes allowed on Yas Marina circuit. You can do track days in Dubai.
> Abu Dhabi is getting a new Ducati dealership in Mussafah industrial area....grand opening is on the 8th, this Saturday. Troy Bayliss will also be there....Sweet!
> Qatar motoGP is a quick flight from here too.
> Leave the sports cars alone. Everyone who paid $100,000 for their sports car wants to run up on you and prove how fast they are...(like the States too)...just let them go. It's not worth the hassle of losing your bike to impound of losing your Visa. If someone gets hurt while you are racing...you will most likely go to jail and be held accountable.
> Traffic cameras are pretty easy to see and coordinate here, but the police also have mobile sites that are used Way more often than I expected.
> Get gas early in the morning and split lanes to avoid the heat and traffic.
> If you have a loud exhaust...you may want to ship it with a stock exhaust. There is a new law, I'm stock, so I haven't really looked into it.
> Don't play around in traffic, folks are quick to cell you in to the local police station.
> Have a backup plan...if you have a fender bender or wreck, your bike will be towed.
> There are a few places around for modifying motorcycles, let me know if you need anything and I can point you in the right direction. Powdercoating, Dyno, etc...
> Motorcycles are allowed to drag race at Yas Marina.
> 
> If you have any more questions, or anyone else, just let me know.
> 
> Regards
> Jeff


Ha ha you just sound like my mate. 
He's flying back to Abu tomorrow from NZ and back into the grind dodging people trying to run him off the road or race him across town.
Luckily he doesn't ride during the day unless he's off to the drag strip or Track evening.
Couldn't believe how crazy the driving is over there. Shocking for you guys trying to get about on a bike. Crazy Emiraties


----------



## lie2me

What can I say, I love motorcycles. 

Some people have dangerous hobbies....UAE just makes it a bit more dangerous. I am really looking forward to doing a few shakedown runs at Yas, beautiful track. 

Besides driving, the Emirates are adopting anti-noise laws and restricting modifications on cars and motorcycles. I understand why, don't agree, but I am a guest here. I was REALLY looking forward to modifying my current bike, the factory does a great job of corking them and making them pass emissions. I actually heard the UK is planning on implementing something very similar. Lucky for me, this bike already has more power than I will ever be able to use.

FFWD to 1:28...simply amazing.





I was only able to attend this competition once...it was a Rush. Texas Mile.


----------



## AlexDhabi

Women are not permitted to get a bike licence in Abu Dhabi. I insisted on getting that part of my UK licence translated along with the car licence but the authorities refused to issue the bike licence. Strangely, Dubai allows women to have a bike licence.
Mind you, not being able to ride a bike here is no great hardship as it is too hot most of the year and the roads are treacherous enough on 4 wheels.


----------



## lie2me

> Women are not permitted to get a bike licence in Abu Dhabi.


That is just wrong as can be....


----------



## AlexDhabi

lie2me said:


> That is just wrong as can be....


I am not sure what you mean You think I am wrong or that it is wrong women can't get an Abu Dhabi bike licence?
When I first came here I asked for the bike licence when I got my car licence as it was covered in the translation of my UK driving licence but they said "not allowed". The exclusion used to be mentioned on the AD Police website but I can't find it right now so maybe the law has changed.


----------



## lie2me

Women should be allowed to ride bikes, Period, thats what I mean. Sorry for the interpretation, a few spirits tonight at the Crowne.


----------



## AlexDhabi

lie2me said:


> Women should be allowed to ride bikes.


Thanks for clarifying  I agree.


----------



## Swerveut

What about cruisers? Do people still try to outrace you or run you over if you ride one?


----------



## creative4art

Aww man I don't think its that bad really. 

Bikers wont be bikers if they have to worry about brain splatter .

They do have biker groups here. You can enjoy a good ride at times if you are a bit shakey.


----------



## LorenzSS

Dear lie2me,

I read a couple of posts regarding motorbikes....it seems you know the matter enough to help me out....

I have just registered on the forum and don't know exactly how it works...
so sorry if I'm using the forum incorrectly.

Anyway the point is I have been living in A.D. for a bit more than 2 years now and I am willing to buy a cheap (possibly second hand) motorbike.

I have a rented car so I have no clue about how easy it is to register and insure a motorbike, especially a used one.
Moreover my budget is tight (around 17.000 AED max) and with that I have 2 options:
- to go for a new or semi-new Honda Twister 250 or CB300 (which is not exactly what I want even if it could serve the purpose)
- to go for a used "adventure" bike, I found a couple of adverts for apparently decent BMW F650GS or Suzuki Freewind 650 (both over 10 years old)

I checked Dubizzle and Gulf News for adverts... if you knoe of any better search engine please let me know...


Any suggestion in general?

Consider that I have the diriving license for th motorbike already but it would be my first motorbike ever (I never really owned one even back home), so it would be a soft start for me to see if I like it and if it makes sense for me to own one here in A.D.
The idea is to use it in the weekends...

Any help/suggestion would be highly appreciated...
Thanks.


----------



## ronaldo7

Hey Jeff,

that was some real important advice.
I am doing my license classes right now, and am planning to get a motorcycle here.
PRoblem is I dont really know what bike should i go ahead with.
Because I had been riding a few years ago in India, but unfortunately, due to a surgery in my leg cz of football, I had to quit for sometime.
Now I am here for a job, and decided to go ahead with my plan.
i love riding but havent been in touch, so dont want to go ahead with a 600.
i was thinking of a baby ninja(300) or an RC390, but i doubt if i will find those in the used market.
i stay in Abudhabi, near Hamdan and am pretty new here.

Would be a lot of help if you can help find me a good dealer, etc.


Thanks,
Shijit


----------

